# Elegance Coral help



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey ppl,

So I've been wondering for the past few weeks since getting my elegance coral, do I have him placed properly? So basically he is on the bottom of my tank in the substrate with med. flow and good light, but my question is, how is he really suppose to be placed on the bottom? lying down with mouths facing the glass or are the mouth's suppose to be facing up towards the surface of the water?

The elegance coral I say would be shaped like a "V" so I currently have it lying down, should I turn it up like a "V"?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I put mine between two rocks and very high. I tried bottom and it feels better higher

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

sig said:


> I put mine between two rocks and very high. I tried bottom and it feels better higher


I'll give that a try, thanks Greg. Btw, how do you have it positioned? mouth facing up or towards the glass like I have in the picture?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

The "V" is sitting between two rocks and face of the coral looks up almost vertically .
I do not have enough English to explain, but will try. Two rocks do not create flat surface and have a deap gup bteween. as result the lowest point of the V sitting between two rocks but lower than surface.
As result when coral is opening it expands his body to left/right on the rocks.

the flow also could be a factor and I tried several places, before found this one, where the coral really expands.
Sorry, tried my best

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I also have my elegance placed in a gap between the rocks. Most people recommend putting it in the sand, though mine has been fine.

I wouldnt lay it down flat... put the carbon body into the sand...

You can put it on a 45% angle if you would still like to see it... as long as it gets light on all sides


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks you guys for the advice, I've moved it up higher in the tank and placed it between 2 rocks with the face of it pointing up. Lets see how this works.

Kweli, what do you mean by "put the carbon body into the sand.." what part is the carbon body? the shell?


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

The stony shell.. its body.. its skeleton... not sure what to call it

The rock it lives in, lol... exoskeleton


----------

